# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  orgazmicki porodi

## tridesetri

citala sam vise puta da neke zene usporedjuju senzaciju samog izgona djeteta sa orgazmom.

poznata americka primalja ina may takodjer upozorava da je porod izrazito seksualan cin, te da bi rodilja zapravo u idealnim uvjetima trebala biti uzbudjena dok radja. 
takodjer da bi si zena pomogla pri porodu ako bi si stimulirala klitoris, te  bradavice. 
objasnjenje je jednostavno. isto kao muski, i zenski spolni organ uvecava se kod seksualne uzbudjenosti, a to je potrebno da bi zena rodila sa uzitkom, da bi se vagina primjereno rasirila i povecala kako ne bi doslo do boli, pucanja i ozljeda.

u svojoj knjizi "guide to childbirth" navela je i nekoliko prica zena koje su dozivjele orgazam tijekom poroda, pa cak i neke nevjerovatne fotografije...prvorotka umire od smijeha, kao u nekom transu, a glavica taman na pola vani.  

osobno nikada nisam upoznala zenu koja je bilo sto slicno iskusila, osim jedne koja tvrdi da je porod ali bas niti malo nije bolio i jedne koja opisuje da je sa velikim gustom rodila i odahnula ali to navodno zbog teske trudnoce pa taj primjer ne racunam.

zanima me ima li tko takva ili slicna iskustva?

----------


## marta

Pa sad, ne bih mogla reci da je moje trece iskustvo orgazmicko, ali definitivno iako je glavica bila na izlasku ja to nisam osjecala kao bol. 

Bolili su me trudovi, ne prejako, ali taj osjecaj glavice na izlasku iz rodnice ne mogu nikako povezati s boli.

----------

sad kad citama martu ni ja s ene mogu sjetiti jel me boljelo? mislim da nije.. trudove sam prodisala, tranziciju sam izgubila negdje izmedju lifta i stola(pricam o zadnjem porodu) a sam izgon sam odradila manje vise sa smjeskom...(dobro ajde nekom polugrimasom) 
zapravo sam sigurna da me nije boljelo...

----------


## TinnaZ

je, pucali su me neki hormoni sreće do ludila, tako su mi i gluparije koje je izvodila liječnica bile više/manje smiješne.
Sam izgon nisam osjećala uopće kao bol, nego kao olakšanje i pristisak, nagon za tiskanjem, sreću.

----------


## sabaleta

E pa sad, da ne boli - boli!
Sjećam se da sam na drugom porodu babici rekla da bih sad najradije bila kod zubara  :Laughing:  , ali sam tijekom izgona bila toliko sretna koliko nikad kod zubara neću biti.

----------


## marta

sabaleta, mozda ja nisam bila dovoljno jasna. ja sam usjecala trudove, bolili su me. ali kad mi je primalja rekla da popipam glavicu bila sam iznenadjena jer nisam osjecala bol u rodnici/medjici. 
trudovi su me bolili u ledjima. 
kasnije, kod konacnog trenutka izgona mog glavonje jako me je zapekao oziljak od prethodnih epiziotomija, ali uglavnom, hocu reci, bol nije bila smjestena u rodnici niti vezana za prolaz djeteta kroz porodjajni kanal.

----------


## TinnaZ

da, trudovi uglavnom bole, ali izgon me nije bolio .. i prvi i drugi puta sam si pomislila dajte pustite me malo, kud ste navalile

----------


## cekana

Uz dužno poštovanje, meni je ovo bljak, odmah sam se sjetila dojenja i seksualnog užitka... ne mogu, ne mogu o tome misliti tako i gotovo!
Ono što je povezano s djetetom NEMA veze sa sexom u mojoj glavi nikako bez obzira što su isti organi u pitanju!

----------


## TinnaZ

ja mogu potvrditi da sam bila i uzbuđena i sretna dok sam rađala (drugi puta, prvi puta pod utjecajem dripa sam osjećala očaj i jad) ... međutim te osjećaje bih opisala kao blaženstvo, a ne seksualno iskustvo u smislu nekih orgazmičkih osjećaja.

----------


## cekana

I ja sam bila sretna, to je poseban osjećaj - ali seksualno iskustvo   :Nope:  nije i da rađam stotinu puta ne bih željela da takvo bude!

----------


## summer

Potpisujem cekanu.

----------


## mendula

> Uz dužno poštovanje, meni je ovo bljak, odmah sam se sjetila dojenja i seksualnog užitka... ne mogu, ne mogu o tome misliti tako i gotovo!
> Ono što je povezano s djetetom NEMA veze sa sexom u mojoj glavi nikako bez obzira što su isti organi u pitanju!
> ...
> I ja sam bila sretna, to je poseban osjećaj - ali seksualno iskustvo  nije i da rađam stotinu puta ne bih željela da takvo bude!


Bojim se uopće o ovome nešto reći a da se cekana ne osjeti napadnuta. Zato unaprijed napominjem da nemam namjeru vrijeđati ni nekoga preodgajati   :Wink:  . Samo ću iznijeti svoj stav.
Ne vidim razlog zašto bi orgazam u porodu bio odvratan. On može bit posljedica podraženosti milijun ultra osjetljivih mjesta koja sudjeluju u porodu. Zašto bi to bilo bljak? Možda ti (cekana, i drugi koji tako osjećate) povezuješ orgazam uz namjerno nadraživanje, pa vam je u kontekstu dojenja to neprihvatljivo. "idem dojiti dijete da doživim orgazam" -> "idem iskoristiti dijete za svoje seksualno uzbuđenje". I meni je. Mislim da je tu neprihvatljiva namjera seksualnog iskorištavanja. Ne vidim problem ako se to nenamjerno dogodilo. Isto tako i u porodu. Ako se dogodi... pa dogodilo se, baš zanimljivo kako ljudsko tijelo reagira.

----------


## Dijana

Ja samo da kažem da sam i ja čula za ovu teoriju i da sam mislila da osoba koja mi to kaže nije sva svoja.  :Rolling Eyes:  
A sad vidim, možda i ima nešto u tome...
Što se mene tiče, porod mi je bio daaaleko od orgazmičkog iskustva... :/
Ali ako se može tako, zašto ne?

----------


## sabaleta

Marta, nisam dovoljno pažljivo pročitala tvoj post. Slažem se s tobom; ni sama nisam imala bolove u rodnici, niti sam prije osjetila kad su me recnuli, a ono što me je boljelo bila su križa i kukovi.
No, možda ni sama nisam bila dovoljno jasna. Uzbuđenje tijekom izgona je bilo ogromno, bol je bila nemjerljivo mala u odnosu na osjećaj sreće koji me preplavio u tom trenutku dok se dijete rađalo.

Cekana, kakvo bi mišljenje imala kad bi se riječ orgazmički zamjenila sličnom riječju - ekstatični?

----------


## dijanam

I meni je ta misao kao i Cekani neprihvatljiva.
Sjecam se kad sam davnih dana prvi put citala Odenta da mi je sve bilo lijepo i prihvatljivo (tocno onako kako i sama osjecam) osim tog dijela o orgazmickog (ili ekstaticnom) porodu.

A ako u tome i ima nesto, mislim da smo mi sve tu s nasom verzijom "neometanog" poroda vjerojatno daleko od toga da to i osjetimo.

(I sama sam u porodu osjetila veliko uzbudjenje, ali ne seksualno).

----------


## cekana

> Bojim se uopće o ovome nešto reći a da se cekana ne osjeti napadnuta.


Ma, ne, ni slučajno... Za to i jesmo tu da komentiramo i diskutiramo, ja sam samo rekla svoje mišljenje, baš me zanima što drugi misle. 

Meni je ovo komatozno, tj. ne mogu to zamisliti nikako:


> takodjer da bi si zena pomogla pri porodu ako bi si stimulirala klitoris, te bradavice

----------


## marta

Stimulacija bradavica potice trudove jer se luci vise oksitocina. Za klitoris vrijedi isto. U mojoj je glavi to skroz jasno i nema mi nikakve veze s djetetom. Bolje stimulacija ili sex nego drip.

----------


## cekana

Zar nije riječ o izgonu djeteta, a ne o poticanju trudova?

----------


## marta

Aj opet na pocetak procitati onaj prvi post od 33.

Ja sam se uhvatila samog izgona, iako zapravo nije prica krenula od toga.

----------


## tridesetri

nikad necu zaboraviti prizor koji sam vidjela vise puta dok sam nakon poroda lezala na odjelu babinjaca u rodilistu merkur. dakle tamo su boksovi u kojima zene radjaju redovito otvoreni i prolazeci hodnikom imas fin prizor: pogled ravno u rodiljino medjunozje, redovito razrezano, krvi do koljena, uglavnom uz urlike nalik zivotinjskim, uz nepristojno izderavanje doktora i babice...meni je to bilo prestrasno. i nista mi od tog boravka u rodilistu nije ostalo u strasnijem sjecanju od patnje tih zena. i to je kao prirodno, normalno i u nasem drustvu prihvatljivo?

nasuprot tome, divni porodi kakve opisuje ina may, premda cesto seksualni, orgazmicki...ne znam...i meni je bilo malo cudno kad sam to prvi put citala ali ja bih svakako radje odabrala takav. pa taman to znacilo i masturbiranje na porodu! 
uostalom bebe se i zacinju seksom i orgazmom pa ne znam zasto bi to zapravo bilo toliko neprihvatljivo.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Uz dužno poštovanje, meni je ovo bljak, odmah sam se sjetila dojenja i seksualnog užitka... ne mogu, ne mogu o tome misliti tako i gotovo!
> Ono što je povezano s djetetom NEMA veze sa sexom u mojoj glavi nikako bez obzira što su isti organi u pitanju!



cini mi se da je spolnost (seksualnost) puno puno vise od onoga sto se inace smatra seksom.
Orgazam, porod, dojenje; svugdje je ukljucen oksitocin. Ako nema u glavi veze sa seksom, ima hormonalna veza medju svim ovim procesima.
Dojenje je meni isto seksualno, ali ne u smislu da izaziva seksuanlni uzitak, nego izaziva posebnu vezu intimnosti sa djetetom.

Vjerujem da je orgazmicki porod lako moguc u uvjetima fizicke i mentalne neuznemirenosti i jake privatnosti, koja najcesce nije moguca.

Jedna meni draga autorica pise o tome, pa koga zanima...
dr. Sarah Buckley "Gentle Birth, Gentle Mothering"  http://www.sarahjbuckley.com/





> uostalom bebe se i zacinju seksom i orgazmom pa ne znam zasto bi to zapravo bilo toliko neprihvatljivo.


zato sto je seks tabu. Kolektivna svijest bi najradje zaboravila kako se ljudska vrsta radja, (sjeti se samo najzescih psovki).

----------


## Saradadevii

kraj clanka s http://www.sarahjbuckley.com/article...atic-birth.htm

*Optimizing the Ecstasy*

The following suggestions will help a woman to use her hormonal blueprint and so optimize the experience and safety for herself and her baby. Remember that birth is ‘orgasmic in its essence’85 so that conditions for birth are ideally as close as possible to conditions for lovemaking.

Take responsibility for your health, healing, and wholeness throughout the child-bearing years 
Choose a model of care that enhances the chance of a natural and undisturbed birth (eg home birth, birth center, one-on-one midwifery care). 
Arrange support according to individual needs; trust, a loving relationship, and continuity of care with support people are important. 
Consider having an advocate at a hospital birth- a private midwife or doula is ideal. 
Ensure an atmosphere where the laboring woman feels safe, unobserved, and free to follow her own instincts 
Reduce stimulation of the neocortex (rational mind) by keeping lighting and noises soft, and reducing words to a minimum. 
Cover the clock and any other technical equipment. 
Avoid drugs unless absolutely necessary. 
Avoid procedures (including obvious observations) unless absolutely necessary. 
Avoid caesarean surgery unless absolutely necessary. 
Don’t separate mother and baby for any reason, including resuscitation, which can be done with the cord still attached. 
Breastfeed and enjoy it! 
Giving birth is an act of love, and each birth is unique to the mother and her baby. Yet we also share the same womanly physiology, and the same exquisite orchestration of our birthing hormones. Our capacity for ecstasy in birth is also both unique and universal, a necessary blessing that is hard-wired into our bodies, yet that requires, especially in these times, that we each trust, honor, and protect the act of giving birth according to our own instincts and needs.

Dutch professor of obstetrics G. Kloosterman offers a succinct summary, which would be well placed on the door of every birth room: 

*Spontaneous labour in a normal woman is an event marked by a number of processes so complicated and so perfectly attuned to each other that any interference will only detract from the optimal character*. *The only thing required from the bystanders is that they show respect for this awe-inspiring process by complying with the first rule of medicine--nil nocere [Do no harm].*86

----------


## Yuna

Mislim da ima nesto o tome...

----------


## Yuna

> Uz dužno poštovanje, meni je ovo bljak, odmah sam se sjetila dojenja i seksualnog užitka... ne mogu, ne mogu o tome misliti tako i gotovo!
> Ono što je povezano s djetetom NEMA veze sa sexom u mojoj glavi nikako bez obzira što su isti organi u pitanju!


Ja mislim da tako moze reci samo osoba koja sex dozivljava kao tabu.

Nisam još rodila, ali ipak ?u vam priznati iako nisam planirala, kada razmisljam o porodu-uzbudim se.
Mislim da je porod vrhunac zenstvenosti.
I kao što je netko napisao sexualnost je puno više od samog spolnog odnosa, a daleko od porni?a kojima nas bombardiraju.

----------


## cekana

Vidim da me se citira  8) pa sad se i ja sama sebi čudim kako sam to sročila... Neke stvari izvičene iz konteksta sasvim drugačiji prizvuk dobiju, a još kad zamislimo naše uvjete rađanja.... uh... Vjerujem da ćemo svi mi pridonijeti da se tom prekrasnom činu vrati mjesto koje mu pripada  :D

----------


## tridesetri

> Nisam još rodila, ali ipak ?u vam priznati iako nisam planirala, kada razmisljam o porodu-uzbudim se.
> Mislim da je porod vrhunac zenstvenosti.


  :Smile:  
odlicna predispozicija za lijep porod!

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Meni je porod bio vrlo seksualno iskustvo, ne zbog nekoga posebnog detalja, ne u nekom trenutku i ne na neki način koji znam definirati, objasniti, ...
Zapravo, kada bih pokušala približiti porod kao svoje seksualno iskustvo onda bi bol u izgonu bila nešto gotovo jednako seksualnom užitku. Zato izgon nisam osjetila kao patnju, nego kao boloužitak, nakon kojega slijedi olakšanje, slično onom poslijeorgazmičkom umoru i sreću.

To je bio moj prvi porod.

O drugom krajem 2007/početkom 2008.

I, da, zato mi je neizmjerno bilo lijepo da je mm u tim trenucima kraj mene, jer najljepše seksualne trenutke sam imala upravo s njim.

----------


## Serpentina

Meni su naglašeno ženske kretnje, tipa trbušnog plesa, pomagale "preživjeti" trudove otvaranja. Bilo je seksualnosti uključene, naravno ne vezane uz "svjetovnu prezentaciju fizičke ljubavi muškarca i žene", da se kulturno izrazim, već predivan doživljaj vlastitog tijela koje svojom prirodnom moći može "Iznjedriti" dijete".
Čitala sam i o nadraživanju G točke tijekom poroda da bi žena lakše podnijela bol (prirodna sredila stvar). Meni je izlaz glavice bio neizmjerno olakšavajući, uz koktel ludih hormona i pogled na trbuh koji se "ispuhao" pred mojim očima.
Porod otvara ženstvenost,smatram -  ako me shvaćate.  :Smile:

----------


## bebibranka

ovo je za mene too personal,al ipak ću da napišem.
Ne znam, ponekad dolazak do orgzma i sam orgazam  uopće ne doživljavam kao seksualni čin (recimo, mogu razmišljati o shoppingu, tv programu i sl. ) za vrijeme soliranja. I stvarno se radi o ispuštanju te neke energije.
E,a  ima i ona druga uzbuđenost kojoj je povod razmišljanje o muškarcu ili sam čin koji uključuje muškarca. E to onda je seksualno oslobđanje enegije. 
Nadam se da sam bila barem malo jasna.
A porod i orgazam, moguće je da je spojivo nisam iskusila,al da jesam sigurno bi bila opuštenija nakon poroda.  :Smile:  
Znam samo da prilikom dojenja ili kod mene očajničkih pokušaja dojenja, dečko nije smio blizu njima. Teško je biti "normalan" kraj tradicionalnog načina razmišljanja i očekivanja. Znam da ne znam što je prirodno.

----------


## Serpentina

> Znam da ne znam što je prirodno.


Odlično rečeno!   :Laughing:

----------


## iki

> Meni su naglašeno ženske kretnje, tipa trbušnog plesa, pomagale "preživjeti" trudove otvaranja. Bilo je seksualnosti uključene, naravno ne vezane uz "svjetovnu prezentaciju fizičke ljubavi muškarca i žene", da se kulturno izrazim, već predivan doživljaj vlastitog tijela koje svojom prirodnom moći može "Iznjedriti" dijete".
> Čitala sam i o nadraživanju G točke tijekom poroda da bi žena lakše podnijela bol (prirodna sredila stvar). Meni je izlaz glavice bio neizmjerno olakšavajući, uz koktel ludih hormona i pogled na trbuh koji se "ispuhao" pred mojim očima.
> Porod otvara ženstvenost,smatram -  ako me shvaćate.


Predivan post.   :Heart:

----------


## Moover

Hehe, a sad kužim zašto žene vole da su im muževi prisutni na porodu...   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   Da ulete ak treba...   :Grin:  A i ja mislio da vrište zbogo bolova... a ono u pitanju seksualni užitak... 
 :Grin:  

p.s. Zamislite vaše dijete kakvu bi facu složilo da mu kažete kako je svojoj majci priuštilo bolji orgazam nego otac....   :Laughing:

----------


## ANKARA

> p.s. Zamislite vaše dijete kakvu bi facu složilo da mu kažete kako je svojoj majci priuštilo bolji orgazam nego otac....


A zamislite tek reakciju oca!!  :Laughing:

----------


## majoslava

usudila bih se reci da sam ja u porodima uzivala skoro jednako kao u sexu. nisam svrsila, ali same kontrakcije maternice ja mislim da su vrlo uzbudjujuce. moram dodati da nisam imala osjecaj boli tokom poroda, koliko god to neobicno zvuci...

----------


## ANKARA

majoslava je napiso/la:



> usudila bih se reci da sam ja u porodima uzivala skoro jednako kao u sexu. nisam svrsila, ali same kontrakcije maternice ja mislim da su vrlo uzbudjujuce. moram dodati da nisam imala osjecaj boli tokom poroda, koliko god to neobicno zvuci...


[b]

 :Naklon:   svaka čast. Babogda nam svima tako bilo.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ovo je pdf *isključivo podrške prirodnom pristupu porodu* .
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=69310
polemizirati o ovoj temi slobodno možete otvorivši novi topic na općenitom pdf-u Porod.
zato sam obrisala postove ili dijelove postova koji nisu bili u skladu s pravilima ovog pdf-a.

----------


## dani1

Ova tema me zaista zaintrigirala. Svoje prvo dijete rodila sam carskim rezom, a drugo gotovo 95% prirodno (neuspjeli klistir i epizotomija, ali bez ikakvih medikamenata). Prvi puta sam bila tako tužna, prazna, nesretna iako je to divno biće ležalo pored mene, trebalo nam je dugo da prihvatimo jedno drugo, a s drugim!!! Trudovi su boljeli,ali sam izgon ne, a kad sam rodila preplavilo me takvo blaženstvo, ushit, pa da mogu reći ekstaza, imala sam osjećaj kao da lebdim, sve mi je bilo prekrasno, smijala sam se cijelo vrijeme, od uzbuđenja nisam mogla spavati. Po meni taj osjećaj je bio puno više od orgazma, tj. orgazam na n-tu potenciju i ne, ne mislim da je to išta sramotno, eto da mi je vratiti onaj osjećaj nakon izgona, pa i tokom samog izgona, nikada nisam imala toliku snagu, nitko mi nije naređivao što da radim. Imala sam divnu babicu koja me pustila na miru, bila je cijelo vrijeme prisutna, ali potpuno nenametljiva poput dobrog duha. Definitivno tu ima nešto, kao i u sexu s osobom koju voliš i taj čin smatram uzvišenim.

----------


## we&baby

nisam porod dozivjela orgazmicki, ...ali vjerujem da je moguce....

isto sam uvjerena da je to moguce u POTPUNOJ privatnosti duse i tijela.

i ne. izgon niti jedan put nije bolio....to je neopisiva ugoda....taj trenutak je preprecaroban   :Heart:  

slazem se sa *Yunom*  da je porod vrhunc zenstvenosti. . . .   :Love:

----------


## Biomama

Mozda je ovo moguce ali mene je previse bolilo i izgurivanje djeteta se previse oduzilo da bi ja imala uopste snage da se baziram na ista drugo osim "prezivljavanje"...  tako da mi sve to nije jasno.  Istina jeste da moj porod nije bio idealan jer je malena odlucila da izadje sa rukom ispred svog grudnog kosa... (DA lakat njen je stvarao trougao sa ramenima)...

Sretno stvarno kome se da ...  ja mogu istrpiti bolove poroda ali kad je dijete izlazilo iz mene mislila sam da cu puknuti dole  :?

----------


## uporna

Moram priznat da bi mene veselilo više da doživim orgazam pri izgonu   :Razz:   nego neopisivu razdiruću bol. 
Orgazam je prirodan i povezan sa stanjem tijela i duha žene, a ako pripomaže da porod bude jedno lijepo iskustvo onda se tome 
 :Naklon:  .

----------


## †vanesax

Evo snimaka, ako niste videli:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG_6IVmXvr0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5bm9-B6Ec4
U svakom slučaju, meni je prihvatljivije i prirodnije roditi tako ekstatički, nego u bolu i mukama.
Ne doživljavam taj orgazam kao onaj čisto seksualni.
Čak i sa mm ne doživim uvek orgazam čisto seksualno, već više nekako  uzvišeno. Da ne kažem duhovno-intelektualno   :Razz:

----------


## kailash

Kažu da se tu radi o vaginalnom , a ne klitoralnom orgazmu. A neki uspoređuju to s nekakvim osjećajem kozmičkog sjedinjenja.
U svakom slučaju zvuči super 8)

----------


## kli_kli

Nemam pojma, ali mene ni jednom izgon nije boleo, sad drugi put ni trudovi spustanja, pa mi je logicno da moze kod nekih zena da dodje i do orgazma.

----------


## krumpiric

cekana, zašto ti je to odvratno, pa kako nastaje dijete :? 
mislim, nema to nikakve veze s pedofilijom i stimulacijom. Bože sačuvaj.  :?

----------


## rena7

> Uz dužno poštovanje, meni je ovo bljak, odmah sam se sjetila dojenja i seksualnog užitka... ne mogu, ne mogu o tome misliti tako i gotovo!
> Ono što je povezano s djetetom NEMA veze sa sexom u mojoj glavi nikako bez obzira što su isti organi u pitanju!



Ea evo prilike da i ja kažem- potpisujem!

----------


## anika2

ima li friškijih iskustava?

----------


## Optimisticna

ne  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

da je barem bilo tako  :Sad:

----------

